# The Classic Physique - Pre-Steroid Era



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2009)

*The Classic Physique - Pre-Steroid Era*
_by Tom Venuto_

     I love the stuff that shows up on You Tube. This video is classic! Vintage Vince Gironda, circa 1947 - before the steroid era. THIS is what bodybuilding should be, could be and still can be… the natural, classical physique. 

          Gironda, Reeves, all the way up to Zane… before this current era of mass monsters and freaks took over (way too many drugs).
  Gironda’s posing - Amazing! Really makes you appreciate the aesthetic physique. 

  Ironically, Gironda was so far ahead of his time, (too ripped for the 1950’s era), the judges didnt know what to do with him, and he never had the success onstage that he wanted. His claim to fame came later as a hollywood trainer to the stars in the 60’s and 70’s and into the 80’s with the pro bodybuilders.

*Trivia:* Did you know that Gironda was Arnold Schwarzenegger’s first trainer when Joe Weider brought arnold to america? Legend has it that a bulky Arnold showed up at Vince’s Gym, where the Austrian announced, “My name is Arnold Schwarzenegger and I am going to the greatest bodybuilder who ever lived.” To which Vince replied, “You look like a fat f**k to me!”






YouTube Video


----------

